# G19 Display blinkt und wird nichtmehr erkannt



## takatziti (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Seit etwa 2 Wochen blinkt das Display meiner G19 mit dem Logitech-Schriftzug und die Farbe der Tasten bleibt weiß. Ich habe bereits den Logitech Support kontaktiert und darauf habe ich ein neues Netzteil bekommen. Da es mit dem neuen Netzteil auch nicht funktionert habe ich alle Treiber und alle Logitech Gaming Softwares bereits deinstalliert und neu installiert - Keine Veränderung. 

Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## xenio (23. Juli 2013)

Guten morgen,

gleube das ist ein typisches problem der tastatur, hatte 3 stück davon die erste hat ein alkoholschaden und blinkte nur weiß und die 2te fing einfach so an weiß zu blinken darauf umtausch und bei der 3ten genau das selbe.

schade eigentlich da die tastatur ansich sehr schön ist.


----------



## NX-Reeper (23. Juli 2013)

Hatte das Problem auch. Bei mir lag es an der Stromversorgung. Hab einfach eine andere Steckdose benutzt. Gerade bei Steckerleisten kann es da Probleme geben.


----------



## korfe (23. Juli 2013)

Moin!
Hatte das Problem auch!
Zuerst war das Netzteil schuld, und irgendwann fing sie wieder an zu spinnen!
Hatte noch Garantie und konnte sie tauschen!

Ist auch schon meine dritte G 19!


----------



## Combi (23. Juli 2013)

hi,ich habe 3 stück der  g19 im einsatz.
alle laufen gut.
das mit dem display und tasta-beleuchtung hatte ich auch.
lag an dem treiber.
passierte,als ich den neuesten aufspielte.
geh in das proggi für die g19.....
stell da die einzelnen 3 beleuchtungen ein...
speichere die als profil,falls eins vorhanden ist...überschreiben.
dann unter display die proggis einstellen die du nutzt.
bei mir zb isses nur die uhr und aida64 extreme.
displaysupport für games,zb cod,oder gw2 schaltet sich automatisch über erkennung ein.
dann checken,ob du die farben über m1,m2,m3 ändern kannst...solltest du nun können...
uhr oder proggi sollte auch auf dem sisplay zu sehen sein.
treiber schliessen und schaun,ob es läuft.
musste auch ein paarmal rumspielen,bis es klappte.
am anfang war es besser.
es gab nen g19 treiber und ne gaming-software,beide inst und es lief ,warum die das geändert haben,ka...lief besser...


----------



## takatziti (23. Juli 2013)

@NX-Reeper Eine andere Steckdose hab ich versucht zu nutzen, ohne Erfolg.

@Combi Das Problem ist das ich nur noch die Software von meiner G35 draufbekomme. Wenn ich die Logitech Software installiere erkennt man die Tastatur erst gar nicht. 

Ich hab die Tastatur jetzt seit gut 2 Jahren, Garantie werde ich wahrscheinlich nichtmehr haben


----------



## FLUBBA (18. Juni 2016)

Hallo, Ich hab da villt etwas was Hilfreich seien könnte!
Bei meiner G19 war das Kabel stark mitgenomm nach nun schon mehr als 6 Jahren Nutzung und wurde auch nicht mehr erkannt. Der Bildschirm blinkte nur manchmal leicht auf und wenn ich am Kabel rüttelte kam manchmal sogar noch das Logitech Logo aufgeblinkt. Ich hatte sie selbst gebraucht gekauft für ca 90 € nen Schnäpchen. Deshalb hab ich sie beim reinigen mal aufgeschraubt (Sie sieht jetzt aus wie NEU !!) Garantie hatte ich ohnehin nicht und das war mal bitter nötig^^
Am Einlass vom Kabel waren 2 Ösen nicht auf dem Kontakt geschraubt offenbar von der Ummantelung des Kabels ? der Erdung ?  Aufjedenfall hab ich eine Schraube von der Tastatur geopfert,  ein kleinen Streifen von einer Busfahrkarte abgerissen und zusammengefaltet, zwischen Schraube und Kontakt geklemmt das die Ösen richtig drauf drücken alles wieder zusammengebaut und siehe da  die Tastatur wurde erkannt bevor ich das Netzteil einstecken konnte.
Von der Schraube die eig die Ösen halten sollte keine Spur.. 
Nach nun mehreren Jahren Intensiven Spielens kann ich Sagen das zu der Zeit nix besseres auf dem Markt war und sie heute immer noch top ist!
 !!Alle posts die es gibt die sagen die G19 ist schlecht verarbeitet oder so kann ich mir nicht erklären. Wenn man hineinschaut sieht man wie gut sie Verarbeitet ist. Einfach zu reinigen! Keine Abnutzung oder Gebrauchspuren bis Heute! 
Bis jetzt ist nur mal der Fuß abgebrochen und den gibts im paar für 2€ bei Logi nunja und das Kabel halt -.-
Sie hat einige Cola und Bier Duschen mitgemacht wurde hunderte male mit zum Kumpel geschleppt und läuft heute noch zuverlässig  Ich würde sie nicht gegen das Aktuelle Modell tauschen wollen 

Um auf den Punkt zu komm hoff ich das mein Vorschlag bei einigen die villt  KEINE Garantie mehr haben weiterhilft


----------



## gh0st76 (19. Juni 2016)

Ich glaube kaum das die Leute die mit den Problemen die Tastatur noch haben. Das ist jetzt schon gut drei Jahre her. Die werden vermutlich in der zwischenzeit eine neue Tastatur haben. Vor allem da es besseres gibt.


----------



## Andregee (1. August 2016)

Kommt drauf an wie man besser definiert. Die G19 bietet mehr unabdingbare Möglihckeiten, die mir sonst keine Tastatur bietet, insofern ist sie für mich die beste Tastatur überhaupt und das seit vielen Jahren.


----------



## JackA (1. August 2016)

Sag mal an die unabdingbaren Möglichkeiten, ich wüsste nicht eine, die eine G19 rechtfertigt, vor Allem nicht zu dem Preis.


----------



## Andregee (2. August 2016)

Ja das kommt ganz auf die individuellen Bedürfnisse an. Ich kenne sonst keine Tastatur mit welcher ich ingame den Windows Kanalmixer bdienen kann, um Teamspeak und SPielesound zu regeln ohne das Spiel verlassen zu müssen.
Ich kenne auch keine Tastatur mit welcher ich meinen Stream auf dem Screen überprüfen, Teamspeak bdienen kann. Wer das nicht benötigt, bitte. ich möchte nicht mehr drauf verzichten, zumal das nur ein Auszug war


----------



## JackA (2. August 2016)

2. Monitor -> 35 Euro
RGB Rubberdome -> 40 Euro
Bäm, 70 Euro und ich hab wesentlich mehr, als mir eine G19 je bieten kann.


----------



## sigah (11. August 2016)

Hatte auch eine G19, und das Display war wirklich der letzte Scheiss. Ständig Wackelkontakte, hab immer am Kabeleingang (also das wo das Kabel den Kontakt mit der Tastatur hat) rumgedrückt und gedreht bis das Display erkannt  wurde und auch die Tasten.
Wenn ich die Tastatur dann aber wieder falsch gedreht habe oder sich das Kabel falsch bewegt hat, war die Verbindung wieder weg.


----------



## Andregee (14. August 2016)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> 2. Monitor -> 35 Euro
> RGB Rubberdome -> 40 Euro
> Bäm, 70 Euro und ich hab wesentlich mehr, als mir eine G19 je bieten kann.


Ich nutze sogar 4 Monitore. Deshalb kann ich weiterhin nicht während einer Session eines Simracingevents mal eben ohne aus dem Spiel zu tabben, die einzelnen Kanäle im Kanalmixer steuern oder den Ts Server Wechseln usw. 
Ich finde Mechas selbst total überbewertet. Für mich ist das alles nichts weiter als eine Frage der Gewohnheit. Eine neue Tastatur fühlt sich ein paar Tage befremdlich an, danach komm ich super damit klar Rubberdome hin oder her. Meine erste Tastatur war eine Mecha,  was mir selbst damals nicht bewusst war und ich vermisse da nichts von 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (14. August 2016)

Ich sag ja nichts von Mechas, wer ne Rubberdome besser findet, soll dies tun, wobei es dafür auch schon von Logitech die Romer-G gibt.
Sowas, was du willst, könnte auch mit Overwolf funktionieren.


----------



## Andregee (16. August 2016)

Naja ich nutze seit 4 Jahren die G19 und möchte nicht drauf verzichten. Leider ist die App Gemeinde etwas eingeschlafen, aber so ein paar Goodies gibt es ja, die ich nicht missen möchte 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------

